# Akron Fishing



## TheSportsGuyDM (Jul 18, 2004)

In a month or so, i will be moving to Akron. I am currently scouting the fishing story in and around the Akron area. Any tips and hot spots anyone can give would be appreciated.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Mogadore reservoir is hands down the best for bass and panfish, elec only though, but lots of shore access. Nimisila is another great electric lake with walleyes too. The portage lake complex of lakes are big HP lakes with many lakes that offer decent to great fishing on numerous species.

If you are a little more specific on your question (type of fish, boat Y or N, and engine type), all these guys here will be happy to help!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lots of variety in the Akron area. Bass, crappie, gills, catfish, carp, and the occasional walleye all can be had. You can even pick up some smallies and pike in the Cuyahoga once you get to know it.

Doug is right though, depends on the boat set up you have and what you're looking for, and how far you want to travel. 

We'll get you hooked up on the fishing around here. Welcome to OGF and Northeast Ohio.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

You'll like the fishing opportunities in this area. Like Doug mentioned, the best bass lakes up here (Mogadore, Nimi, and Ladue) only allow electric motors but they are worth the effort to fish because they are excellent bass waters. There are good muskie lakes (West Branch and Pymatuning), and good crappie lakes (West Branch and Mosquito) as well. Also, several of the lakes have huge bluegill and redears (Mogadore and others). About the only fish you won't find nearby are saugeye but Mosquito, Pymatuning and Nimi have walleye. Then you can throw in the short trip to Lake Erie for awesome walleyes, perch, smallies and the stealhead run plus the great icefishing all over the place in the winter around here. Honestly, the hardest part of fishing here isn't finding a spot to fish, it's figuring out how to fish all the spots 

About the only way you would be dissapointed in the fishing here is if you are after big flatheads, those are pretty rare in this part of the state.


----------



## TheSportsGuyDM (Jul 18, 2004)

I will not have my own boat, but have access to boats with both electric and gas powered motors. As for species, I am really up for any and all species. I just love to fish. I am familiar with Lake Erie fishing, since I am aoriginally from Columbus. I do most of my fishing for all species, but usually try and fish for bass, crappie, saugeye and walleye.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

That doesn't narrow it down too much. But if you can get a gas boat, the Portage Lakes complex might offer the best bet for you. Try bass around the docks and all the areas of pads with either flukes, texas rigged ribbon tail worms, or maybe a senko skipped under a dock or pontoon. Dark seems to be working better this year.

Springfield Lake has been real good to me for bass the 2 times I have been to it for bass as well. Both times were in the past week and a half. I did REAL well around pad points and docks on opaque pink or smoke colored worms, both with sparkles if you can. They have a high HP limits as well.

All lakes I fish with a 12" or 14" aluminum semi vee with an elec or 7 HP set up and have no problem. You picked a good area to come to as the sandy/gravely/glacial soils make great nest building sites and weed growth substrate.

Ask someone else for panfish and "trolling" fish as I have virtually no idea how/where to get them!


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

I know its already been posted probably a million times but this is an active and relevant thread for this question....
Is there still boat rentals at Mogadore? JUST Boats?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no, and that would be all that i post but it said my message was too short!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The nice thing about this area is if you live in Akron and take a week off work you can fish a different lake every day and they are only 5 - 10 minutes away from home. Then you have plenty of other great lakes less than a hour away. All the Akron area lakes are good for small boats. All are no wake except Portage has two small speed zones. Don't forget the great fishing in the Cuyahoga River also.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

There's an article in the August Ohio Game and Fish about bass fishing in the Akron area. It gives a lot of lakes and tips on catching them this time of year.
LaDo


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

DEFINATELY, stop by the Division of Wildlife office (912 Portage Lakes Drive in Akron I think) to get lake maps, fishing forecasts, etc. I think they even have maps that have the locations of the pallets, Christmas trees, and stone they placed tin the lakes. Someone there can alos give you directions to the local launches, bait shops, etc. 

Welcome to the area. There's ALOT out there to be found!


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Just got back from fishing a few holes on the hoga at Cascade valley and got 3 smallies about 10" each on a Mepps
Tossed a jig with a craw/tube through all the same areas and got nothing
Probably back out after lunch or trying a few new spots
Hopefully out to Mog thursday


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hit North Res. at the entrance to the ODNR District 3 offices with my kids today. We were under the big willow. Ended up with 27 gills, probably 15 keepers if I wanted them, and one bass. My 3 year old had a great time reeling that one in!! It was fun getting the kids out there. Waxworm/pinmin about 15 inches down. Hard hitters.

This spot is about 10 minutes from downtown Akron.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

lets not forget the great fishing that Summit
and Nesmeth offer. also dont forget the canal that 
feeds them.


----------

